# 18339 - Coolant Fan Control Module (J293) fault



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello all, out of curiosity I scanned my car ('04 A6 3.0) last night and noticed this 1 fault (full scan below). I could use some help from anyone who has had/fixed this problem. Is the fan failing? Or the control module needs service or replacement? Any part #s? Thanks in advance.


```
Wednesday,15,February,2012,22:09:55:49820
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.2
Data version: 20120126



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 4B - Audi A6 C5
Scan: 01 02 03 06 08 15 16 17 18 22 34 35 36 37 45 55 56 57 65 67
          75 76 77
 
VIN: WAUVT64B24N089300   
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine        Labels: 06C-909-559-ASN.lbl
   Part No SW: 8E0 909 559 R    HW: 8E0 909 059 
   Component: 3.0L V6/5V      G   0020  
   Coding: 0016752
   Shop #: WSC 02334 785 00200
   VCID: 448DB2C00480FE3

1 Fault Found:
18339 - Coolant Fan Control Module (J293) 
            P1931 - 002 - Malfunction - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans        Labels: 01V-927-156.lbl
   Part No: 4B0 927 156 FF
   Component: AG5 01V 3.0l5V  USA 1213  
   Coding: 0001002
   Shop #: WSC 02334 785 00200
   VCID: 70E52E1060B8323

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes        Labels: 4B0-614-517.lbl
   Part No: 4B0 614 517 H
   Component: ABS/ESP allrad      3428  
   Coding: 06497
   Shop #: WSC 02334  
   VCID: 26490848C2FC2C3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags        Labels: None
   Part No: 4B0 959 655 AB
   Component: Airbag 8.4EP        1001  
   Coding: 0000607
   Shop #: WSC 02334 785 00200
   VCID: 70E52E1060B8323

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel        Labels: 4B0-907-487.lbl
   Part No: 4B0 907 487 F
   Component: Lenkradelektronik   D01   
   Coding: 01002
   Shop #: WSC 02334  
   VCID: 2F67ED6CED066DB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments        Labels: 4B0-920-xxx-17.lbl
   Part No: 4B0 920 983 E
   Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. VDO D16  
   Coding: 16262
   Shop #: WSC 03285  
   VCID: 2A51FC78D6E4083
   WAUVT64B24N089300     AUZ7Z0D2601657

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 35: Centr. Locks        Labels: 4B0-962-258.lbl
   Part No: 4B0 962 258 M
   Component: Central Lock/Alarm  D38  
   Coding: 15885
   Shop #: WSC 02334  
   VCID: 336FE11C012E49B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr        Labels: None
   Part No: 4B0 959 760 B
   Component: Sitzmemory R1 F     0204  
   Coding: 00001
   Shop #: WSC 00000  
   VCID: 2C5DFA60DC10163

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range        Labels: 4Z7-907-357.lbl
   Part No: 4Z7 907 357 
   Component: dynamische LWR       D09  
   Coding: 00050
   Shop #: WSC 02334  
   VCID: 040D72C014003E3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio        Labels: 8E0-035-1xx-56.lbl
   Part No: 4B0 035 195 N
   Component: symphony II NP2    0410   
   Coding: 02005
   Shop #: WSC 73472  
   VCID: 2B5FF97CD91E11B

No fault code found.

End   ---------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........!


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

I did notice the temp gauge rise while idling, hence my hunch that the fan may not be working as it should (and hesitation to just clear the fault). I will check for loose connections, etc.

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Can someone please confirm for me which of the fan is 'high' speed: the left or the right one? I observed that the left fan doesn't come on, even after going for a 30+ mins drive. According to Bentley service manual, one is high speed and both fans are controlled by different relays - J101 and J26.) Just want to confirm which is which before taking it in to the shop.

Thanks.


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Try output tests some turn the fans on and off.
Log into ECU key on engine off. Select output tests and go thur all the tests. Fans maybe one of the tests.
Good Luck


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------

